# SIR VAPE........WHY,WHY,WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Petrus (9/3/17)

Now that I got your attention @Sir Vape , why do you make it so damn difficult NOT to buy at your shop. When I wake up in the morning, after my daily visit to Ecigssa I go and pop in to your online shop. Wow what excellent gear you keep on getting, just brilliant. I don't even want to talk about after sale service because their is nothing to talk about, YOU GUYS ROCK 10/10. Well Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Sir Vape (9/3/17)

Petrus said:


> Now that I got your attention @Sir Vape , why do you make it so damn difficult NOT to buy at your shop. When I wake up in the morning, after my daily visit to Ecigssa I go and pop in to your online shop. Wow what excellent gear you keep on getting, just brilliant. I don't even want to talk about after sale service because their is nothing to talk about, YOU GUYS ROCK 10/10. Well Done!



Thank you Sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (9/3/17)

Get a room you two!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------

